# Wednesday 10/12



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Planning a deep day run out of Surfside this Wednesday. PM me for details if interested.


----------



## JRodriguez109 (May 25, 2011)

*let me know*

im interested give me a call if your still planning or need a person 832-277-4359.


----------



## On the canal (Nov 17, 2009)

JoJo look at the date, this dude went out two weeks ago.


----------



## JRodriguez109 (May 25, 2011)

*ya*

forgot to look at date bro. Bought ready to get some offshore or bay fishing in. put new springs on last weekend.


----------

